# BCHS: naj- (akcenat)



## Saimdusan

Zdravo,

Kako se izgovara prefiks naj-? Da li ima inherentan akcenat, ili preuzima akcenat prideva koji modifikuje, kao u slučaju negacije glagola (znȃm, nȅ znam; mislim na visinu tona, ne zanima me dužina sloga)?

Na HJP nema akcenta ("naj-"), prema Wiktionary-u na engleskom akcenat je uzlazan "_nàj- or náj-_", a prema Piperu (2009, p.455) akcenat je silazan "_oblici superlativa razlikuju se od oblika komparativa istog prideva samo prefiksom nȃj-_."

Da li može neko da mi ovo razjasni? Hvala unapred.

Piper, P. 2009, "Srpski jezik" u knjizi _Južnoslovenski jezici: gramatičke strukture i funkcije_, u redakciji Predraga Pipera, Beogradska knjiga, Beograd.


----------



## Zec

Na ovo pitanje nema jednostavnog odgovora, jer vjerojatno su sve mogućnosti koje si našao točne - superlativ se može svakako naglasiti, kako tko i kako gdje (i to ne ovisi o razlici B/CG/H/S, ima svega svugdje).

Može se naglasiti i prefiks naj- i pridjev koji modificira, kao da su dvije riječi, npr. _nȃjvȅći_ - tako ja naglašavam (ali moj je dijalekt dosta različit od standardnog).

Može svoj naglasak zadržati samo prefiks naj-, i onda dobijemo _nȃjveći_ - tu je mogućnost naveo Piper

Može svoj naglasak zadržati samo pridjev, i onda bismo dobili *najvȅći, ali silazni naglasak ne može stajati u sredini riječi, pa se pomiče na prethodni slog i postaje uzlazan, tako dobijemo _nájveći_ (ako je naj- ostao dug) ili _nàjveći_ (ako se naj- skratio) - vjerojatno je to naveo Wiktionary.

Inače ima dosta varijanata u naglašavanju riječi, jer je to teško standardizirati - sustav je složen i varira od mjesta do mjesta i unutar istog dijalekta, pa je teško odrediti što bi trebalo biti standardno.


----------



## Hachi25

Za početak ispravak:


Saimdusan said:


> znȃm, nȅ znam


Glagol _znati_ s negacijom postane _nè znām_, dakle negacija preuzima akcenat, ali on postaje uzlazan.

Što se tiče superlativa, čini mi se da Wiktionary ima grešku, prefiks _naj-_ sam za sebe nikako ne može ni kratak ni uzlazan. Moguće da su to greškom preuzeli iz slovenske akcentuacije.

Osim toga, točna je većina informacija koje je Zec naveo, ali normativno gledano ipak nije toliko složena situacija i moguće ju je sistematizirati:

Prefiks _naj-_ prototipno ima dugi silazni akcenat.
Trosložni superlativi u pravilu imaju samo akcenat na prefiksu: _nȃjvećī, nȃjboljī, nȃjvišī_.
Ovi oblici mogu zadržati akcenat iz komparativa, pa se tako dobije _nȃjvȅćī, nȃjbȍljī, nȃjvȉšī_.
Norma ovakve oblike jedva prihvaća jer zadržavaju silazni akcenat u sredini riječi, što standard (barem u teoriji) ne podnosi.
U određenim govorima je lako moguće da se iz ovakvih situacija razvio slučaj u kom bi prefiks _naj-_ dobio uzlazni akcenat jer bi akcenat komparativa prešao na njega i promijenio ton, ali to nikad nije ušlo u standard.


Superlativi od 4 sloga i više najčešće imaju dvostruki akcenat, i to dugi silazni na prefiksu + naglasak komparativa (kratki uzlazni na trećem slogu od kraja): _nȃjstàrijī, nȃjzanimljìvijī, nȃjglàdnijī_.


----------



## Zec

Zapravo, ne sjećam se kad sam zadnji puta čuo da se superlativ naglašava kako kaže Wiktionary. No, pokušao sam objasniti kako bi do tog naglaska došlo ako zaista negdje postoji.


----------



## Saimdusan

Hvala vam puno! Mnogo mi je sad jasnije.



Hachi25 said:


> Za početak ispravak:
> 
> Glagol _znati_ s negacijom postane _nè znām_, dakle negacija preuzima akcenat, ali on postaje uzlazan.



Da li je to slučaj svih glagola kod kojih negacija preuzima akcenat? Odnosno biće uvek _nè mogu, nè vidim, nè stavljam_, itd.? Ili zavisi od glagola?


----------



## Zec

Želio bih napomenuti da ja o ovakvim temama više znam kako se govori u dijalektima, nego kako se govori u standardu. To je zato što nisam štokavac pa ne znam napamet štokavske akcente (a u školi nikad nisu inzistirali da ih naučimo), i čitao sam mnogo više o dijalektima nego o standardnom jeziku.

Kod glagola, da, kad god negacija preuzme akcenat, on postaje uzlazan. Jedina iznimka koja se javlja u dijalektima je glagol "znati": Kapović kaže da se u većini štokavskih dijalekata kaže, kako si napisao na početku, _znȃm_ - _nȅ znām_. To je ostatak jednog starijeg pomicanja akcenta koje se u negaciji sačuvalo samo u toj riječi. Moguće je da je u standardu noviji, ali pravilni _znȃm_ - _nè znām_, ali to će prije Hachi25 znati.

Glagol "moći" u standardu glasi _ne mògu_ prema _mògu_ ali _nè možēš_ prema _mȍžēš_, tj. prvo lice ima ne samo izniman nastavak, nego i izniman akcenat. Ali to je jako česta greška.


----------



## Hachi25

Saimdusan said:


> Da li je to slučaj svih glagola kod kojih negacija preuzima akcenat? Odnosno biće uvek _nè mogu, nè vidim, nè stavljam_, itd.? Ili zavisi od glagola?


Najčešće je tako.

Ponekad zavisi od glagola, kao što Zec kaže, _znati_ je u dijalektima česta iznimka, a u HR štokavskim govorima iznimke su i kratki trosložni glagoli kao _popiti, umiti, sašiti_ koji po HR normi imaju prezent _pȍpijēm _(po SR normi i u mojoj glavi je ovo _pòpijēm_)_, ȕmijēm, sȁšijēm_, kod kojih se akcenat na negaciju prenosi kao silazni ili se uopće ne prenosi, tako da su moguće varijante _nȅ sašijēm _ili _ne sȁšijēm_. Koliko znam, druga varijanta je češća, a bome i lakša za izgovor.

Što se tiče glagola _moći_, on je akcenatski poseban jer prezentu u 1. licu jednine i 3. licu množine izgleda isto na papiru, a u izgovoru bi trebalo da se ostvaruje drugačije: _ja mògu_, pa onda i ja _ne mògu_, ali _oni mȍgu_ i _oni nè mogu. _Ta razlika u akcentu postoji recimo i u ruskom, iako ruski nema tonove, akcenat se razlikuje se po poziciji (_я могу́, они мо́гут_).


----------



## Daniel.N

Zec said:


> Kod glagola, da, kad god negacija preuzme akcenat, on postaje uzlazan. Jedina iznimka koja se javlja u dijalektima je glagol "znati": Kapović kaže da se u većini štokavskih dijalekata kaže, kako si napisao na početku, _znȃm_ - _nȅ znām_. To je ostatak jednog starijeg pomicanja akcenta koje se u negaciji sačuvalo samo u toj riječi. Moguće je da je u standardu noviji, ali pravilni _znȃm_ - _nè znām_, ali to će prije Hachi25 znati.



Moglo bi biti takvih pomicanja i u aoristu, ali je danas aorist rijedak, a možda i _nȅ dām_, ali za ovo zadnje nisam baš siguran.


----------



## Zec

Ne znam točno za "ne dam", ali povijesno je to bio drugačiji naglasak od kojega se može očekivati samo _nè dām._ U aoristu, naravno, je mnogo češće tzv. preskakanje naglaska (pomicanje naglaska na proklitiku kao silazni naglasak)_,_ u drugom i trećem licu jednine (ja sam posve zanemario aorist, zapravo sva vremena osim prezenta...).

Ako koga zanima, evo vrlo detaljnog rada o naglasku glagola u štokavskom (standardnom i dijalektima)


----------

